
Chris Cox is leaving Facebook (2019) - dannykwells
https://www.wired.com/story/chris-cox-leaving-facebook/
======
detaro
discussion from back then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19393018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19393018)

but seems like he's back?
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/11/21288127/facebook-
chief-p...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/11/21288127/facebook-chief-
product-officer-chris-cox-return-ceo)

